
Java: Why are arrays covariant but generics are invariant? - tosh
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18666710/why-are-arrays-covariant-but-generics-are-invariant
======
Khelavaster
Because Java wasn't funded fully enough to receive the languange design
attention necessary to prevent such an error.

